# How much did you spend at a Con?



## FurCollector (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never been to a con, but I'm going through and reading threads so I don't make a total newb-ass of myself the first time. 

If anyone recalls, what did you spend at a Con? If you even remember the breakdown of expenses, that would be amazing. I'm a budget-nerd and like to know what my bank account is getting into!!

(oops, this is Wysteria. Herpdedrr....I forgot to log out the FurCollector)


----------



## Skulldog (Jul 29, 2009)

Not counting the cost of hotel, flight, and entrance fee, about $200-300. Probably around $500 with everything included.

Mostly for getting three decent meals a day, drinking, and art purchases. I try to keep my budget at $100 a day for 'fun' things.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 29, 2009)

Registration aside, I spent somewhere around $110 at my last con. I didn't really eat anything and lived on ice cream and bottles of water. I spent most of it on art (mainly commissions of my character Rose) and a little bit on random trinkets for my siblings.

EDIT: Oh, I forgot to mention that I live thirty minutes from the Raleigh Convention Center. I spent the night at my house, so no hotel bills for me. :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends. At Megaplex, I spent:

Room: 50$
Food Booze: 40$
Gas: 20$

But Megaplex is like 30 minutes from my home, so I didn't need to spend any money for flying and all that.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

Uuuum

Room: $160-ish (split with frands)
Gas: $15-ish (split with frands)
Food: $10 (split with frands and bought ahead of time.. only one person in our group actually bought food at the con)
Tix: $40
Shit I didn't need: $100+


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Room: 50
Reg: 30-45ish
Food: My friends and I all pitch in about $20 or so worth of food to keep in the room and snack off of over the weekend.
I usually do around $200 in swag/art, but it really depends on what I find interesting there. One year I only spent $50. 

Keep in mind my usual group is about 14 people, in two rooms. Also, the cons I go to are only about an hour or so from where I live, so we don't really factor in gas or anything like that. We do split parking when needed, which is around $10-$20.


----------



## Shino (Jul 30, 2009)

If you don't count the cost of my suit, then it's really only about $100-$200, to pay for gas, meals and goodies at the con, as well as the reg cost. I'm staying at a friend's house for the con (they live about 20 min away) so I don't have to worry about hotel costs, not that I would have been able to get a room anyways.

Unless people are paying for their suits at the con, I can't imagine racking up $1K+ worth of expenses... o.0


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember needing to save up at least around 120 USD to cover food costs for a full five days, spending somewhere between 20 to 30 each day for food, and tip for the waiters.

I remember my hotel ran me (this is with room-mates) 180 to 200 USD. (this was for a nice hotel too, well sort of nice).

Riding the gray hound...I think the cost was under 120 USD for a round trip.

I remember only blowing about 50 to 60 USD on buying stuff at the convention. Also I had to spend about 45 USD on my pre-registration.

This was for this year at AC.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd be surprised if some on spent more then 1500 bucks at a con, WHat would they be buying?


----------



## Qoph (Jul 31, 2009)

I went to AC for a day and bought some food and a one-day membership.  Didn't buy any art or anything.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 31, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'd be surprised if some on spent more then 1500 bucks at a con, WHat would they be buying?


 Auctions at AC...


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 1, 2009)

This is going to be ALOT higher than most peoples but, here's my summary for AC:

400 Airfare
550 Hotel Suite.
200 Food, reg, etcetera

Heh, guess I actually lowballed my vote in the poll.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Gas: $20
Registration: $25

Spent the day at FCN. I brought my own food and pop. Had lunch in the parking lot. 

It was my first con and didn't exactly know what to expect. Thanks to many of the videos on YouTube and Wikifur info, it was a most enjoyable experience.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 2, 2009)

Haven't been to one yet, and my first one will be MFF this year, but I only live about 35 minutes from Wheeling and the convention.  I'm also paying for my non-furry friend's ticket (we're only going on Saturday), so here's how it should run down:

Room - $0
Gas - $0
Food - $0 (Pack our own food and drink)
Admission - $50
Random shit while there - $25 - $100 (we'll see what the hell there is to offer there).

Thank god for a con near my home


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

I SPARE NO EXPENSE FOR PORN.
I spent like 300 bucks at the actual con.

Not counting the room and the food and the alcohol.


----------



## Meeew (Aug 3, 2009)

Usually hotel + food + con entry = around $200 to $500 depending on rooming costs. 

I'd say unless your really in to art, you don't need to spend a lot at con. If you go commission crazy it'll pile up quickly though.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 3, 2009)

Hotel - $200
Gas - $100
Registration - $35
Art auction & other stuff (porn) - $200+
Food, beer, coffee, etc. - maybe $100

This was for Furry Fiesta, I wound up spending more in the dealers room than anywhere else.


----------

